# Raw cross-contamination prevention for kids



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

I am considering going raw but am very concerned about food borne pathogens cross contaminating...and making our kids sick. Of course you clean the area where you feed and use safe food practices while preparing food for the dog. My question is, how do you clean muzzles, paws, legs etc after a raw meal to prevent problems? I am NOT concerned about the dog getting sick; I am concerned about the kids getting sick. 

Thanks!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

We have never had an issue with this. Most dogs don't get as dirty as you think if you feel better use a wet cloth and wipe the dogs mouths and paws after they eat... not difficult at all.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I suppose if you have a child that is immunosuppressed, then you would have good reason to be concerned. I know that we cannot feed raw if we take our therapy dogs to certain wards at the hospital.


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow...that IS interesting about the hospital wards. Better safe than sorry, I guess.

Our kiddos are very healthy; I'm just paranoid 

When you say wet cloth, Holmeshx2, do you mean just water? Hmm. 

Thank you so much for the ideas. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wiping down the dogs after they eat is a bit excessive. TDI (Therapy Dog International) does not allow RAW fed dogs based on a study done by a dog food company that said RAW fed dogs shed more bacteria. There are other therapy dog organizations who do not dictate what you feed your dog. So, IF that study is true, you would have to wash the dogs down constantly.

I've been feeding RAW for over 2 years, never had an issue. Look at it this way...do you take a shower every time you handle meat that you eat?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about washing at all but I would just do a wet cloth if you are super worried about it. Your dog will lick himself and clean up all on his own. I have fed my dog raw since day one and she has been around tiny infants and licked them. We have never had a single issue with it she has even been around cuddled and licked my very elderly grandparents who have numerous health issues and again we had no issues. It's not like you are taking a raw chicken quarter and rubbing it all over your child. Dogs clean themselves rather well without our help my only rule is she doesn't get a kiss for a good 10-20 minutes after eating tripe and that's just for my nose's sake lmao.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't shower after I touch *raw* meat, but I DO wash my hands well. So, I suppose using that logic, washing off a dogs face would not be out of the realm of caution. I think TDI's issue is with the possibility of any traces of salmonella (or other pathogens) on their paws or "slobber". It is a legitimate concern for people with compromised immune systems (chemotherapy, immunosuppression, lowered immune systems). Just because TDI and not some other organization recognizes it as a concern does not negate the risk.

It IS a concern for those individuals and their families. Ever dealt with someone undergoing chemo? No RAW vegetaables, NO deli meat...WHY?? Because it could be contaminated with any number of pathogens. SO, stands to reason that a dog fed a RAW meat diet COULD potentially have some of the same pathogens in their saliva or on them. Flippant comments not withstanding...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Flippant comments? I didn't make any flippant comments. I am sorry I added anything to this thread. Put on a hazmat suit if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Flippant comments? I didn't make any flippant comments. I am sorry I added anything to this thread. * Put on a hazmat suit if that makes you feel better*.


:rofl:

Jax have I told you lately I love you? Always good for chuckle.

Honestly the dog isn't going to just excrete salmonella hours after eating like it comes out of the body through the saliva or something. You want to make sure you aren't putting anything on the dog that will cause issues to the dog if they lick it off their paws. Personally even those with compromised immune systems shouldn't have an issue with a raw fed dog simply feed the dog in the evening wipe the dog down with soap and water after then by the next day the dog should be fine for the visit some people are overly paranoid they don't stop humans from coming in because they eat meat and may have touched raw chicken to cook it for dinner. Granted you can't ignore potential hazards however some people can be WAY overly cautious and cause more issues.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay, I also get the 'ick' factor/germophobe feeling when my dog eats raw. She is not raw FED but she gets a raw soup bone or knuckle bone a couple times a week. I have kids. I know when Saber eats her bone, the raw meat rubs on her front legs, paws, and her muzzle when she eats. I don't like the idea of her 'tracking' raw meat germs onto the carpet etc. 

So she gets the raw bone in her crate. When she is done I DO wipe her muzzle and paws off. I use either a baby wipe, or sometimes I use that Clorox Anywhere spray that is safe to use around food, dogs, babies etc and spray it on a paper towel and wipe her off. I also use that spray to wipe down the inside of her crate.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Poor Saber... come visit I'll give you all the raw bones you could want and wouldn't make you get washed down after.... I'll let mommy watch as you eat raw tripe then give her a big kiss afterwards hahahaha


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you're so worried about the bacteria on raw meat, I highly recommend you send off your kibble for testing. I think you'd be rather shocked just how much bacteria breeds on it. 

The world isn't free of germs. I bet if you swabbed a piece of meat from the grocery store (Since I highly doubt yall paranoid people are going out and gutting your own food - Personally my dogs find that to be the best meals!) and then swabbed your computer chair, computer mouse, computer, ect....You'd find just as much bacteria. Think about this, do you wash your dog down every time they lick their butthole or crotch? Because they're giving you kisses after that. They could sneak poop and you not even know it. Heck, think about all the crap your shoes step on every single day....Do you bleach those down? What about touching them while you put them on your feet, do you then wash your hands excessively? For every germ that your dog gets on it from the meat, there are millions more getting on them and you, from every day life.


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

Well said ChancetheGSD. I totally agree with that. People theses days make far too much fuss about germs. As long as we are sensible and do take precautions with preparing food.My dogs are raw fed, they usually eat outside because the kitchen is carpeted and neither of them will stay still when they eat in the kitchen., but they do stay in one place when they are outside eating.If you never have contact with germs, you body will never be able to deal with it. I am mildly immuno compromised, but wash my hands after handling the dogs food and that is all. I do use separate containers for their food, ones that we dont use. I have never had a problem with it. Obviously if someone has a serious problem health wise then theu should take extra precautions.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have been raw feeding for over a dozen years and in that time I've probably handled over 20 THOUSAND pounds of raw meat.

And it wasn't always FRESH raw meat. I handle/feed stuff where the fumes coming off it burn my nose hairs and the color of the meat reminds me of pond scum ...










I am NOT a clean freak by any means. I usually remember, while handling raw meat, not to put my fingers in my mouth ... *usually*.

When I use my big cleaver to chop up chicken parts I just can't seem to keep my mouth shut and I can't tell you how many times pieces of raw and sometimes VERY ripe chicken parts end up in there!

The ONLY time I worried about handling this stuff was when I went through Chemo. My DH did all the dog feeding and I tried not to let them lick me right after eating ... TRIED. 

I have NEVER ONCE gotten sick from the raw meat or the dogs.

I have a question for you - when your dog goes up and licks your child how do you know the dog wasn't - just a second ago - licking their anus, penis or vagina??


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I was only telling you what I have been told by the hospital when I bring Scarlett as a TDI dog to visit. Whatever YOU feel is appropriate for YOUR dogs and family is fine. I will NOT feed raw and take Scarlett to visit immunocompromised people. It's just that simple. No nastiness, no hateful comments...it's just the way it is. People undergoing Chemo cannot have ANY risk of contamination from any source. Dogs are just one major potential source. Just to get them in the door, we have to limit as many sources as we can. Raw feeding takes the dogs out of the running. Period. 

I have a dear friend with AML and there is NO WAY I would do anything to endanger her. No raw food, no deli meat, no raw vegetables. I have nothing to prove. It's just the way it is.

Flippant or not, I will never understand the competition between the raw and not raw people on this forun. It makes no sense to me. It's as weird as the breast-vs-bottle moms. Seriously? Yes...it's THAT weird to me...(FWIW, I was a "natural feeder" for my own children...it's a pick your battles carefully issue...)

We really can move past this. If I opened up this can of worms, I am sorry...really sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs will try to rub their faces/muzzle on me, the carpet or side of the couch after they eat when they eat inside. 
I know they want to get rid of the slime. I don't know that they'd do this if kibble fed(probably) and I don't think kibble is any cleaner. If anything the gunk left in the teeth after chowing down kibble is worse than a crunch/slime of the raw meat. 

I don't read of anyone getting sick off raw feeding their animals, but hear of the recalls and deaths from eating kibble. 
My sister lost Onyx's littermate within a couple weeks of him coming home. The recalls were rampant and she fed a kibble involved. Couldn't prove a thing unfortunately.


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Firstly, I want to thank all of you for your comments. I appreciate the time that you took to give me your opinions.

Secondly, I too have been having second thoughts and concerns feeding kibble...for the reasons described by several of you. However...as I'm sure all of you do...I use common sense and wash with warm soapy water after handling raw meat for my human family...and so I would do so with my dog. As far as the comment goes about dogs licking their anus then licking one of the kids, that's one reason in our house the dog is not allowed to lick our faces. Maybe it's extreme to you, but as much as I love my dog to the end of the earth, I don't want his tongue somewhere nasty then in my face. I don't let my cat lick my face either.

I didn't know that raw vs. kibble was such a heated debate. I can understand why everyone is so passionate about it; we're all passionate about our dogs and want the best for them. Thank you for giving me ideas and opinions so that I too can make a more informed decision as to what will work the best for my dog.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow... people get defensive. There isn't one "right way" to feel about this. I think it is fine to wipe down your dog's face and paws after they eat raw. If you don't want to I think that is fine too. It's not paranoia, anymore than washing our hands after we go potty or wiping down counters after preparing raw food. It's just a matter of preference.

That said, if my dog ate poop or rolled in poop or dead animal I'd wash it off her before letting her back in the house. If she has raw meat 'slime' or wetness on her fur (muzzle and paws) I wipe that off too. I just prefer that to her rubbing it in the carpet.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Wow... people get defensive. There isn't one "right way" to feel about this. I think it is fine to wipe down your dog's face and paws after they eat raw. If you don't want to I think that is fine too. It's not paranoia, anymore than washing our hands after we go potty or wiping down counters after preparing raw food. It's just a matter of preference.
> 
> 
> That said, if my dog ate poop or rolled in poop or dead animal I'd wash it off her before letting her back in the house. If she has raw meat 'slime' or wetness on her fur (muzzle and paws) I wipe that off too. I just prefer that to her rubbing it in the carpet.


I really agree with you Shawn. There are people on both ends of the spectrum but I really think there are far more in the middle. I don't do it (well I've done it once or twice if she had something big and messy where I still saw juice on her) I don't prefer to use any chemical just because I don't want her licking it off but a warn wash cloth or if someone wanted to use soap and water but make sure to rinse it off good afterwards. 

I'm not sure why some people feel there is such a battle between kibble feeders and raw feeders... again there are people at extreme ends of the spectrum but many more people in the middle. I do what I feel is best for my girl.. if you want kibble great just do something decent. Doesn't have to be the best grain free out there but something better like ol roy or purina puppy chow but I'd rather have someone on a bad kibble then an improper raw diet and I tell that to everyone even when they come on here asking and I think a lot of raw feeders feel the same way. Of course then you have plenty of people that are so defensive over what they do they think everyone is trying to judge them and it's pointless to say otherwise lol.

I still say you should send Saber this way for awhile... she may come home a bit rounder though


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I still say you should send Saber this way for awhile... she may come home a bit rounder though


I would love to come let the sisterpups visit! If I am ever out that way you will hear from me. Looking at pics of those L's made me teary eyed!! So cute!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You definitely have to.... was hard watching the half siblings grow up. I gotta say I loved going and seeing Eris and seeing where Jinx gets so many of her little quirks from. She always acted a lot like Auntie Della but seeing mama Eris I was able to piece together some stuff.


----------

